# Breeding Arena Blancas



## Paddy (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi there. I'm looking for any tips to prepare/encourage my r.amazonica arena blancas to breed. They are the offspring of the first UE import apparently. I've never bred dart frogs before, so any advice welcome! 
I have 1:2, around 10 months old so probably still too young? The male has been enthusiastically calling for a couple of months now. The females are very plump, but from what I can observe so far are not interested in him. 
They live in a heavily planted 18x18x24, with many different broms. High humidity, with temps in low to mid 70s. So far I've only put in one white film canister, but I'm planning on adding a couple more. 
Is it now just a waiting game?


----------



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

I would put several film canisters. Black and white if you have them.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Mine prefer black film canisters set at 90°...they'll respond after a period of heavy misting...mine are not the best parents ...so I pull the eggs after a couple days and raise them...once you get them to morph out, make sure you have plenty of springtails to feed...getting the froglets to transition from springs to melos can be a challenge!


----------



## Paddy (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks guys! 
I added an extra canister as suggested. Today I saw a pair in there... and when they left, my first ever eggs!


----------



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

Congratulations! My tadpoles morph extremely small! But they are awesome! Beat of luck!


----------



## Paddy (Jan 6, 2017)

Little update on my first eggs. 7 days old and looks like only one of them is developing... it's even moving it's tail occasionally. Should I remove the other two? I'm concerned about them moulding over or affecting the viable one somehow. Also concerned that moving them might disturb or damage it...


----------



## hp192 (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm sure there's a bunch of opinions here, but I hate disturbing the eggs...I always leave the non-viables with the viables and have never noticed an issue. Just my .02


----------



## AuroraK (Mar 29, 2017)

For what it's worth, I've read a million threads here on eggs when I got my first eggs and everyone definitely has different opinions on whether to remove the molded ones or not, which, in good news, leads me to believe you can get tads either way! I left the eggs alone for my first tads (which I am raising now), so based only on that (lucky?) outcome, I am less inclined to mess with them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I've seen it go both ways if you leave the bad egg(s). For that reason, if the bad egg is on the outside, and easy to get at, I'll remove it using a brand new single edged razor blade. A 7-11 Slurpee spoon/straw is also a great tool for moving eggs. On the other hand, if it looks like I'm liable to bump or nudge the good ones to get to it, I'll leave it be.


----------

